# post pics of horses galoping



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

post funny pics of your horses galoping:lol:


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

here is my shetland Ch







arlie galoping


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

this was at one of my horse shows, we had a blast!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

WOAH!!! you look like your going REALLY fast!!!!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Cash galloping to his dinner  haha

and Ezra galloping


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> WOAH!!! you look like your going REALLY fast!!!!


haha oh we were!! it was the first time where i let him gallop, and i could stop him! it felt wonderful so i let him gallop quite a bit....and we almost got time penalties!!!! LOL


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hahahahaha thats halarious!!!!!


----------



## jumperfarm (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

One of my many Senior Pictures with Hunter..


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

An overload of pictures of my old horse Nico. He just loved to run!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Charlieee


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok so get ready! 
I have tons but i wont post them all (most are on disc anyhow) :lol:


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

amp23- that is STUNNING. *jealous*


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

hflmusicislife said:


> amp23- that is STUNNING. *jealous*


Thank you!  I have so many more but this is one of my favorites of him running


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

wow they are all very pretty


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My two Arabs.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

^^^^^ wow so pretty!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha well unfortuantely I do take photos of Tess galloping, but I may be able to find one....


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

haha i would love to see one^^^^pintotess


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

he was running to get his grain =]


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

okay so one more


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*giggles* Our group LOVES to run, I could be at this all day!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a fun one of Sandie and I running at a show on the cross country course  









And then of course I have to throw this one in too...she ran and then let out this HUGE buck!! This is her ramping up for it haha!


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's my girl Rein at a Gallop


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

^he is gorgeous.


----------



## TeamPenner17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks...and this was her stop 








:lol:

can ya tell what her discipline of choice shall be


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Really enjoying every ones pics! 

This first one is my QH gelding, Kizmit, sorry for the blur!









This is his Mom, Jazz.








And here are a couple of the whole gang getting a real work out running through tummy deep snow....
Kizmit and Smokey.








Jazz and Duke.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Me and Mouse at Full Gallop Horse Trials--how ironic! lol


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------

